# Glam Soup @ 9PM CST



## Janice (Oct 19, 2008)

*Listen live NOW to Glam Soup*! Glam Soup is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------

